# Can I stop on highway to use my GPS?



## Rexkh (Mar 15, 2015)

Hi

It's easy to get lost on highway. It's happened to me many times. Especially when I didn't plan well before leaving. The question is, can I stop on the most right side of the highway in case I get lost and need to use GPS on my phone?


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Trick question. make sure you signal intention and move over to the shoulder first..otherwise rear ender is possible. 



> 3 demerit points will be added if you are convicted of:
> driving while holding or using a hand-held wireless communications or entertainment device


----------



## JP* (Aug 11, 2015)

It really depends on where you are. If you use common sense and have everyone's safety in mind, then yes, of course. On busier stretches of Hwy in built up area's it may be best to exit off of the hwy and find a spot to stretch the legs and punch in the details on the GPS.

Turn the vehicle off if you are worried about getting a fine for distracted driving.


----------



## none (Jan 15, 2013)

If you don't see any cops: DO IT.


----------



## Mukhang pera (Feb 26, 2016)

Or pull over and read a map. If a cop comes along, he or she (see how pc I am?) will have no idea what you are up to and will be too embarrassed to ask.


----------



## NorthKC (Apr 1, 2013)

Ideally, get off on the exit ramps for safety's sake. Otherwise, ensure you have enough room on shoulder, put hazard lights on and most importantly, put your car in park and take your foot off the brake to show that you are parked and they can't ding you for holding device while driving.

If this happens regularly for you, why not get a phone holder and stick it on your dashboard then you won't have to worry about pulling over all the time?


----------



## Rexkh (Mar 15, 2015)

So I can stop on highway completely and use my GPS.


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

Rexkh said:


> So I can stop on highway completely and use my GPS.


On the SHOULDER of the highway, yes. Not in the traffic lane.


----------



## yyz (Aug 11, 2013)

Maybe also the place to do that tire swap?


----------



## Rexkh (Mar 15, 2015)

Spudd said:


> On the SHOULDER of the highway, yes. Not in the traffic lane.


Some highway parts have no shoulder.


----------



## Synergy (Mar 18, 2013)

Ask a police officer and get back to us. I have a feeling that they don't want you to stop on the shoulder of a major highway unless it's an emergency. Making a call, reading a map, checking GPS, etc. aint a good idea on a major highway IMO.


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

Rexkh said:


> Some highway parts have no shoulder.


In that part you should keep driving until you can find somewhere safe to stop.


----------



## Prospector (Jul 25, 2014)

I'm not sure if this is an honest answer or if we are being baited. I can answer for Ontario, other jurisdictions may have different laws.

Common Sense Answer: If you are safely pulled over and out of traffic, you will not get a ticket for using a handheld device in a parked car.

Hair splitting, nitty gritty answer in case I'm being baited: You are considered to be in care and control of a vehicle if you are inside it with keys. So technically you can be charged with operating a handheld device while in control of a motor vehicle if you are in the car at the same time as your keys are. This is why a belligerent drunk can be charged for drunk driving if they get inside their car to avoid a cop - even if they don't start it. They have care and control of the vehicle. So the hair-splitting answer is you would need to toss your keys out the window and not retrieve them until you were done with the GPS. (from HTA - Definitions: “driver” includes a person who has care or control of a motor vehicle; (“conducteur”)) The definition of care and control in the HTA is often challenged in drunk driving cases: https://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Canad...and_Over_80/Care_and_Control#Care_and_Control


----------



## CalgaryPotato (Mar 7, 2015)

As usual some police are bending the rules to the extent to throw out some extra tickets. Hence why you hear stories about people getting distracted driving tickets while they are waiting in a drive through with their car in park.

I guess to be on the safe side as far as tickets go, get out of the drivers seat before checking. As far as I know there is no specific law against pulling over on the shoulder of the highway.


----------

